# Switching samples via NKA files via script. how to?



## prodyon (Jun 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj3J_lEWU3Y

scroll to like 8:50 - it looks like they´re switching instruments via script (NKA files). but i know, that this isn´t possible. but i see kontakt loading a different set of samples.

any idea on how they might have achieved this?? just curious. 
(edit: every available sound in a seperate group, and then via using purging? no. that can´t be)


----------



## d.healey (Jun 30, 2014)

prodyon @ Mon Jun 30 said:


> every available sound in a seperate group, and then via using purging?



That would be my guess - If you have the instrument watch the memory indicator when you switch NKA files, it might give you an indication of if they are purging and unpurging or not.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jun 30, 2014)

all samples in different groups. On the nka you'll have an array where the index is the group id and the value (0 or 1) used to load/purge the group.


----------

